# Stuntmork Workshops



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't know if this is the right place to put this, but I was just wondering if anyone knew of any workshops for stuntwork. It can be martial art related or not. I just heard of Sammo Hung & Jackie Chan opening one up in Hollywood, giving lessons in Movie Martial Arts/Choreography,  Acting Lessons, and Camera Manipulation. Anyone know of other stunt schools that exist? 

:asian:


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jul 2, 2003)

guess not......


----------

